# Beer-Marinated Chicken Tacos



## cookieee (Feb 4, 2019)

This is a recipe made some time ago and we gave it a VERY GOOD rating. I made a notation on the recipe "next time, make sure chicken is cooked longer". Good thing DH does the cooking now. lol

 Beer-Marinated Chicken Tacos (makes 4 to 6 servings)

 Marinade:

 1 cup dark Mexican beer
 2 TB dark sesame oil
 1 TB finely chopped garlic
 1 tsp dried oregano
 1 tsp kosher salt
 1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper
 1/4 tsp cayenne

 6 boneless, skinless chicken thighs, about 4 oz each

 Guacamole:

 2 ripe Haas Avocados
 1 TB fresh lime juice
 1/4 tsp kosher salt

 6 flour or corn tortillas, 6 to 7" in diameter

 Marinate thighs for 2 to 4 hrs.

 Make guac.

 Grill thighs over Direct Medium heat about 8 to 10 minutes, turning once half way through grilling time. Cut thighs into thin strips 

 Warm tortillas about 1 minute. Fill with chicken and guacamole.


 Source: Weber's Real Grilling cookbook- pub. 2005


----------



## jennyema (Feb 4, 2019)

sesame oil in tacos?


----------



## cookieee (Feb 4, 2019)

jennyema said:


> sesame oil in tacos?


 I checked, that's what the recipe said. Guess you'll have to take it up with Weber, sorry


----------



## caseydog (Feb 4, 2019)

jennyema said:


> sesame oil in tacos?



If I read it right, the sesame oil is part of the marinade. It may not be a "Mexican" ingredient, but I use it in marinades regularly. It is a good oil for marinades. 

CD


----------



## cookieee (Feb 4, 2019)

Just for the record, I posted this recipe BEFORE I read the "Pizza or Taco" thread. lol


----------



## caseydog (Feb 4, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Just for the record, I posted this recipe BEFORE I read the "Pizza or Taco" thread. lol



Well, I don't think we can take this thread off the rails... but, I wouldn't say it's impossible. 

CD


----------



## cookieee (Feb 5, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Well, I don't think we can take this thread off the rails... but, I wouldn't say it's impossible.
> 
> CD



What I meant was, just because I posted a taco recipe, I was not saying I preferred taco's over pizza.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2019)

I would probably use vegetable oil and make sure the oregano was Mexican. Cumin is a must. lime juice and cilantro or epazote if fresh is available.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 6, 2019)

CraigC said:


> I would probably use vegetable oil and make sure the oregano was Mexican. Cumin is a must. lime juice and cilantro or epazote if fresh is available.



Craig, why can't you make the recipe as written first. We did and found it very good. THEN you can change whatever you want.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 6, 2019)

A lot of us like playing with our food?!? [emoji38]

I don't so much cook from cookbook (or website) recipes as use them for inspiration. That's how a lot of us at DC roll. So to follow a recipe exactly doesn't fit our style of cooking. Cooking is art, baking is science. As far as I can tell, Monet didn't use paint-by-number kits. :Wink:


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Craig, why can't you make the recipe as written first. We did and found it very good. THEN you can change whatever you want.



It just didn't fit my idea of SW or Mexican tacos.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 6, 2019)

CraigC said:


> It just didn't fit my idea of SW or Mexican tacos.


I'm sorry, like I said, DH and I enjoyed it as is and all I wanted to do was share it with everyone here. I am not holding a gun to anyone's head to make them cook something they don't want to.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2019)

CraigC said:


> I would probably use vegetable oil and make sure the oregano was Mexican. Cumin is a must. lime juice and cilantro or epazote if fresh is available.



Im with you on that!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2019)

cookieee said:


> I'm sorry, like I said, DH and I enjoyed it as is and all I wanted to do was share it with everyone here. I am not holding a gun to anyone's head to make them cook something they don't want to.



No need to be sorry. If you like them great. I'm more of a purist when it comes to most cuisines, but have been known to adapt to our liking. We make a take on cabbage rolls, except they are Cajun/Creole and use collards as wrappers, jambalaya or dirty rice as filling and a spicy Creole sauce to cook them in.


----------

